# DAy 8 of Dukan diet ......not losing weight!??



## kalou1972

So I decided seeing as I have around a stone to lose ( would like more ).....to do the attack phase fora week ...or more if need be !

I reckon i've lost 4 maybe 5 lb at a push....but dont seem to be losing anymore !!

MAybe i've slowed my metabolism down.....if so ....how do i kick start this ???

Any ideas why i'm not losing ???

Ta xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If eat too much protein & dont burn it off can also be stored as fat even more so if you not eating enough calories which on this diet you dont count but if someone who knows very little about average calorie in food more than likely going to under eat putting body into starvation mode.


My advice be get back on healthy balanced diet plently water & exercise :)

all the best


----------



## nanomey

Hey, 
Im doing the Dukan diet - did 6 days of attack and im on day 8 of the cruise (so day 14 all in all) 
I lost 8lbs in attack, but since starting the cruise have not lost anything - apparently this is totally normal and can take another week or so for the weightloss to kickstart again.
I wouldnt do the attack again - how many days have you been on cruise? as long as you are having pv/pp days you are doing great.
dont forget to drink at least 1.5L of water a day and to do your 30min walk.

naomi :)


----------



## davidwlms

MummyToAmberx said:


> If eat too much protein & dont burn it off can also be stored as fat even more so if you not eating enough calories which on this diet you dont count but if someone who knows very little about average calorie in food more than likely going to under eat putting body into starvation mode.
> 
> 
> My advice be get back on healthy balanced diet plently water & exercise :)
> 
> all the best



What Kind of diet you are taking?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im not on a diet.

I did whole lifestyle change.
Changed all my bad habits & exercised more.


----------



## chelleyve

I'm two months into the Dukan and have almost lost two stone - it fluctuates for a few days then drops but usually a healthy 2lb each week - I've started a blog to help keep me on track and also help me see where i might be going wrong and if anyone wants to read it/buddy up then get in touch! https://lahara-art.blogspot.com/2012/02/what-week.html 

Also I'd just like to say that this is being monitored by my Dr whom checks all my bloods etc regularly as I have ME/CFS and also have a lot to lose and so far she is very impressed by the method of PP/PV days etc x


----------

